# Bf109G-10/14AS Type 100 Type 110 cowl differences



## P-40K-5 (Jul 16, 2011)

was wondering if anybody had clear pics or drawings that show the differences 
between the two. I'm under the assumption that Type 100 cowls had the bulge
imediatley foward of the cockpit down the fuse side ( looks like a 1/4 circle kinda), which did *not * continue on to the cowl hatch. whereas the type 110 did continue foward/ any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 16, 2011)

Have you tried 109Lair?


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jul 16, 2011)

yep. the cowling link on 109Lair hasn't worked since day one I think.


----------



## stona (Jul 17, 2011)

There's more to it than that,have a look here to start with. As suggested there Jean-Claude Mermet is probably the man whose book or article you need to get hold of.
Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2011)

Both Cowls had the curved panel on the starboard side below the cockpit while the Type 100 had the curved panel on the Port side and the 110 had the square panel. Both port side 100 and 110 were more prominently curved or bulged overall on this side blending back in to the cowling panel,if this makes sense.


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jul 17, 2011)

perfect sense. the Type 100 cowl is asymmetrical. thanks!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## stona (Jul 18, 2011)

Well they were both asymmetric but I see you've got the gist of Wayne's post! They were both asymmetric at the bottom where the cowling meets the wing root panel too.
Steve


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jul 18, 2011)

yeah, sometimes I get the picture lol. I was trying to find that Jean-Claude Mermet book you mentioned.. zero luck
though. 

Theres a pic of a Bf109G-14/AS flown by Theo Nau, 7./JG11. its an unusual Eagle, it has foward bottom chin bulges, short tail, 
long tail wheel, Erla canopy, small wheels, etc. well maybe not that unusual. looks exactly like a G-10, but 7./JG11 had no G-10's. 
Just G-14/AS's.


----------

